# Impressed with result of exchange request to DAE



## Keitht (Jan 6, 2009)

I place an exchange request with DAE no more than a month ago for an exchange to Scotland in late July 2009.  There were a number of likely problems with the exchange - 
1.  The dates are at the beginning of the Scottish school holiday period.
2.  I have a fixed holiday date, so only one possible weekend to start.
3.  4 adults occupying so ideally a 2 bed unit, although 1 bed would do at a pinch.
4.  There were only 3 resorts in practical locations for a 1 week holiday as I want to visit relatives whilst up there.

I really didn't think there was much chance of anything, let alone to have availability confirmed so quickly.  DAE have come across big time for me.  2 bedroom unit at CLC Duchally, which was my first choice at it's only 17 miles from the people I want to visit.
I had previously contacted Macdonald resorts to check likely internal exchange possibilities and was received with the metaphorical shrug of the shoulders and a 'dunno' response.
No prizes for guessing where my first port of call for exchanges will be in the future.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations on getting your request.  SFX got me an exchange there for a similar time period in 2007.  We didn't spend much time actually at the resort, but it met our needs very well.

Sue


----------



## Keitht (Jan 6, 2009)

As I mentioned in my original post, I have family in the area so it's absolutely perfect for me.  It's about 400 miles from home, and whilst I appreciate that for those across the pond that's not much more than a local run, it's a long way for us


----------



## Jimster (Jan 6, 2009)

*estate*

I stayed there late last year so if u have questions- let me know


----------



## Keitht (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Jim,

Just a couple of basic questions about the bar and restaurant.  The food is pricey, but did you eat there and if so was it worth the money?  What were bar prices like also?


----------



## Jimster (Jan 7, 2009)

*food*

We did not eat there but i did see the menu.  I thought the prices were a bit high (in the main dining area).  They had an interesting selection of food.  I don't want to call it exotic but it included alot of game and dishes not ordinarily served.  They do have a snack bar by the pool but that is for things like burgers, malts and pizza.  I don't recall the prices but I think they were moderate.  I was only in the bar once and that was to have a pt of guiness and listen to the Jacobite.  The prices were not cheap as I recall.  I want to say the Guiness cost 2 and 50 pounds but I could be wrong.  The Guiness was on draft and was ok but just 2 days before I was at the Guiness brewery in Dublin and it tasted better there LOL.  I recall another post I read complaining the prices were high.  Sorry I can't recall better.  I will tell you that if you want to have food and liquor for your condo that you need to do that before you get there because you are out in the middle of no where.  There is a store in the town about 2 or 3 miles away but once you leave the town- there is nothing.   You are, however, at the beginning of the Whiskey trail  and there are several tours you can take close by and sample the scotch.   We went to Famous Grouse and enjoyed that.  Also, if you find the library in town they were very nice and connected me to the internet for free.  It is located across from the main grocery store and is down a very narrow side steet almost resembling an alley.


----------



## grest (Jan 7, 2009)

wonderfull exchange...congratulations!
Connie


----------



## Keitht (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm getting more impressed by the day.

I saw mention on their website about a cancellation policy and e-mailed to find out more.  Nice reply informing me that it's included in the exchange fee that I had paid the previous day.  Some other companies might like to take note of good customer service. 

P.S.  I'm not on commission for saying nice things about DAE, but maybe I should suggest it.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 8, 2009)

*DAE*

One feature that I really liked was that they let you insure your exchange.  I think the amount was only $20.  Then if you can't go you get your exchange and your full payment deferred to the next exchange.  That happened to me and I was sooooo happy.
One of the downsides of DAE is that it is difficult to book far out since most of their exchanges are for the current year.   But as far as I am concerned anything is better than RCI.  I find it difficult to believe that under RCI they charge for points for deposit.  I paid them $26 to deposit my OL week.  It is a prime spring break week.  Of course, they will not put that in the pool for exchanges but probably sell it for $1500.  In any other context, it would be a laughing matter- me giving you something worth $1500 and then having to pay for it.   They then give me something for free that some other unsuspecting person put in their pool of resort possibiliites.  No wonder they make such large profits.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 9, 2009)

I took out Gold Membership. I don't know if that has any bearing on the insurance cost being incorporated in the exchange fee.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 9, 2009)

*gold membership*

With regard to membership types, those do not apply universally.  For example, a gold membership is not even an option in the USA.  The membership types I believe are confined to the UK and possibly Australia and NZ.


----------



## Simoncc (Jan 12, 2009)

A bit late but congratulations on your exchange, Keith.

You've given me a bit of reassurance about the merits of the DAE Europe Gold scheme - I have read fews post from anyone who had found paying the additional cost was worthwhile. Perhaps I'll consider using them for an exchange into 2010.


----------



## gresmi (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to barge in on someone's thread, but you folks seem quite educated in using DAE. I registered with them quite a few years ago and get their emails. But, like all exchange companies (none less than RCI), you need to learn the ropes to get the best bang for your buck.

Does anyone know if DAE can do 1 night rentals? We're in Zurich for 1 night before going on to Salzburg. In retrospect, not the greatest choice of airports to fly into for 1 night, but everyone learns as you go.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 1, 2009)

gresmi said:


> Sorry to barge in on someone's thread, but you folks seem quite educated in using DAE. I registered with them quite a few years ago and get their emails. But, like all exchange companies (none less than RCI), you need to learn the ropes to get the best bang for your buck.
> 
> Does anyone know if DAE can do 1 night rentals? We're in Zurich for 1 night before going on to Salzburg. In retrospect, not the greatest choice of airports to fly into for 1 night, but everyone learns as you go.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



DAE offers weekly last minute rentals to its members, but does not do one night rentals.


----------



## w879jr1 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Nice people*

Good to read Keith's comments about the good dealings he has had with DAE. The UK office is here in the north of England where, in general, most people are kind and keen to please customers (or visitors). Please come and check this out sometime soon.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 1, 2009)

w879jr1 said:


> The UK office is here in the north of England where, in general, most people are kind and keen to please customers (or visitors).



They also have a dry sense of humour, which suits me fine.  When I called to pay for the exchange the lady I spoke to said "Oh, my favourite bit.  Taking money off people"  It was said light heartedly.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 2, 2009)

> They also have a dry sense of humour, which suits me fine. When I called to pay for the exchange the lady I spoke to said "Oh, my favourite bit. Taking money off people" It was said light heartedly.



This is one of my favourite things about going to England. The humour is great. 

Michael

PS You're right about the differing perspectives on 400 miles. I'll be driving just under 400 miles each way next saturday (~750 round trip) in one day for a nephew's recital. That's not an average weekend for me, but its not unheard of either.


----------

